# monogram 1/8 Jaguar



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm having an ethical dilemna. 

So here's the deal, I have a 1/8 monogram jag, totally unbuilt but lacking it's original box, probably sold around 1980. This model was a gift to my close friend from his late father, and then later gifted to me as the only guy who'd "do something with it"

Well in 20 years I ain't done jack, but feel some degree of moral obligation to do something with it. Just building it isn't my style, and would only cause it to go back into storage for another 20 years. 

What is my style would be mounting the body to an old tamiya 1/10 RC car and running the heck out of it. And I've been getting the RC car running again just to do that. The friend who gave me this model is still a friend, and says do whatever I want.

Then I see unbuilt jags with boxes on ebay for $200. 

Will one of you guys please tell me this jag's worth less than $50 due to not having the box? It'd make me feel a lot better. If it's worth more than a hundred, I'm feeling a secondary moral obligation to ebay the jag and buy the friend's son a slot car track with the proceeds. Sort of pass along grandpa's gift, if that makes any sense. 

ideas?


----------



## smoke14 (Aug 16, 2009)

A quick check doesn't show any unboxed, unbuilt kits selling, soooo, with the hobby demanding boxes for top dollar, I'd safely say its in the $50 range. Why not build it and give it to your friends son (if he's old enough) with the stipulation that you get visitation rights.

If he's young, just being involved in the build process and going to the track with you is carrying on the 'tradition' :thumbsup: win/win :thumbsup:! You sound like a great guy, follow your heart!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

If it's anything to go by I started building this years ago. It all went fairly well until I attached the bonnet of the car but then I discovered it wouldn't shut properly. I've got a spare one as I had 2 kits but I still haven't finished it as I've found it hard to line everything up again.


----------



## robster94gt (Feb 5, 2009)

Making it into an R/C car would awesome! I'm working on the 1/8 32 Ford, and I keep thinking if only I could turn this into an R/C... I would like to keep as much detail as possible, and I would love to see an example of it, and chassis recommendations, etc...

Rob


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for confirming what I already suspected. 

This model is waaay too detailed for any less than a full-on effort, and the little kid in question would need 5+ years to get to a suitable age. To me there's a catch 22 of these kits. Really cool to look at, but small build errors are magnified and in your face. The bonnet situation above would just kill me if building a super-nice static model

RC is looking like a good option again. It won't be a super detailed road car, rather a jacked up off road buggy based on a 1/10 Frog. The body is approx an inch too long, but the back edge of the bonnet is flat and perfect for shortening. Width is about perfect for 1/10 off road RCs

There's some concern about trashing it, but the intent of the original gift was to have fun. Time to honor that gift


----------



## smoke14 (Aug 16, 2009)

Cool-o-mundo :thumbsup: pics when you're finished!! It should get lots of Ooo's and Ahhh's from the crowd....I bet you don't see another about!


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

One thought might be to try to sell the kit without the box and see what you can get for it. I'd probably put a reserve of at least 100 bucks so if it does sell, you won't wind up giving it away.

It really should be built, not cannabalized into an R/C car, not that it's a bad idea, but if you're going to run it to pieces, that really doesn't do the original intent justice.

Bryan


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

I have the benefit of knowing who originally received the model, and thus know it was destined to be run to pieces 

There's consideration to finding a similar built model and starting off with it. Sort of a first generation to develop body mounting and learn lessons. 

It might end up with a metal exoskeleton like a rock crawler. And I wouldn't be opposed to it being a shelf display body that only gets run lightly.

Or I might not do it at all. 

Been doing a lot of ebay cruising looking for super-cheap RCs in a slightly smaller scale. Got a couple 1/16th ertl tri-5 chevies begging for the same treatment. Be a good learning/development step for body mounting & durability studies!


----------

